# Looking for good beginner DTG printer



## ferisoft (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello,
I am looking for some good and cheap DTG printer, something perfect for beginners. I have saw some products on the web like the KIOSK, the T-jet3 (unfortunately i cant find any suggestions on this one). Also the Brother machine is not bad but the white only doesnt suite me i need something to print both on black and light colors. I saw here on the forum a good review for the flexi jet, but really if not used any of these printers its hard to tell the differences and the bad sides. So please give me an advise which is the best value to price DTG printer on the market now (or is planned to start selling soon) for beginners which prints both on black and light colors and on some other surfaces as well not only cotton like plastic (pens, plastic surfaces and so on). Thanks a lot!

Please include URLs in your post to the products sites because there are different resellers and so on...


----------



## kindred (Jun 13, 2007)

t-jet is bad news. cafe press uses Kornit dtg but they run 78-200K


----------



## ferisoft (Jun 13, 2007)

Well i dont thing kornit is good for beginners as price is 100000$ - 200000$ 
i am looking for rather smaller stuff


----------



## CEscreenprinting (Jun 7, 2007)

ferisoft said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for some good and cheap DTG printer, something perfect for beginners. I have saw some products on the web like the KIOSK, the T-jet3 (unfortunately i cant find any suggestions on this one). Also the Brother machine is not bad but the white only doesnt suite me i need something to print both on black and light colors. I saw here on the forum a good review for the flexi jet, but really if not used any of these printers its hard to tell the differences and the bad sides. So please give me an advise which is the best value to price DTG printer on the market now (or is planned to start selling soon) for beginners which prints both on black and light colors and on some other surfaces as well not only cotton like plastic (pens, plastic surfaces and so on). Thanks a lot!
> 
> Please include URLs in your post to the products sites because there are different resellers and so on...


HI,
I am new to this forum! We are going to look at the Anajet, which looks like a good little machine, and the feedback I got from this forum on it was pretty positive, but not a lot. Are there more users of the Anajet out there? Would love to see how you like it.
Mieke


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

I use a T-jet2 myself and I think that is a fine machine for a beginner. If you are anticipating high quantities on a daily basis however, then you will need a machine that can handle higher production. In the under 20K price range, if I were looking today I would look at the T-jet3 or the Flexi-Jet. While the Kiosk is very similar to the T-jet2, I don't think I would go with a T-jet2 again with the other options out there. I have only seen the Anajet at the LB show back in January and wasn't impressed at all... could have just been that booth that was there though.


----------



## ferisoft (Jun 13, 2007)

Flexi jet and tjet3 seem identical but flexi is only offered for US clients and i am not  . So now i am in doubt between:

Fast T-Jet Package Prices - this pro package at 17k $


and maybe the KIOSK - The DTG Kiosk Inkjet Printer (i have now requested prices and specs on email because adobe reader crashed AGAIN)

If someone has used any of the 2 or in the best case both of them can you tell me the differences the costs for ink and so on please. Productivity is also an issue. Basically everything i should know for both of these machines before going to buy any. Thanks!


----------



## CEscreenprinting (Jun 7, 2007)

ChameleonPrints said:


> I use a T-jet2 myself and I think that is a fine machine for a beginner. If you are anticipating high quantities on a daily basis however, then you will need a machine that can handle higher production. In the under 20K price range, if I were looking today I would look at the T-jet3 or the Flexi-Jet. While the Kiosk is very similar to the T-jet2, I don't think I would go with a T-jet2 again with the other options out there. I have only seen the Anajet at the LB show back in January and wasn't impressed at all... could have just been that booth that was there though.


We're going tomorrow to the open house... I have never seen it work yet!
I liked the Tjet originally, and almost bought one, but then heard of a lot of problems with it...
I am still a little hesitant about the whole concept though.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

We have the Digital kiosk. We are white only, havent done the white ink upgrade yet (but the upgrade is available). We have been letting the white ink issues get sorted out before we take that step.

So far.... It does what is advertised. I regularly print photos on t's with no problem at all. It works exactly as your regular computer printer (software wise). You just select the DTG as the printer instead of your inkjet or laser...and print. I have had only a couple of problems. The first being a clogged print head. The solution to that is simple. Just run a head cleaning once a day and it is fine. It does not even require a computer to be hooked to it for the cleaning. The other problem is a pump issue.... but that appears as though it will be easily solved. I dont believe any of the smaller systems are for large runs. While they advertise up to 60 per hr...dont count on it. I would say a typical shirt takes 3-5 mins each.

The DTG is well suited for 1 of a kind and small volume runs. I have run as many as 80 shirts of 1 design, for a church group. You get into that range, you are better off trying to reduce the number of colors and getting transfers made.

I have ours listed in the classifieds here..... but I am considering taking it back off. Vacation Bible school seems to be keeping it pretty busy lately. If that holds up... I will definitely keep it.

I have no experience with the other machines, so cant speak to how good they are.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

for a beginner that has no customer base yet I would suggest getting a base model machine (maybe even a refurb) that only prints on lights (this will save you a lot of headache while getting accustom to the machine), once you master that you can always get a white ink upgrade that will enable you to print on dark shirts.

I have a T-jet2 and couldn't be happier but you will have to see what machine fits your business plan


----------



## ferisoft (Jun 13, 2007)

Well i am looking now into T-jet3 as it seems more established on the market but i hear some awful feedback as well. Can you give me more explanation on problems that might occur with it.


----------



## FloridaGraphics (May 31, 2007)

ferisoft said:


> Well i am looking now into T-jet3 as it seems more established on the market but i hear some awful feedback as well. Can you give me more explanation on problems that might occur with it.


Ferisoft, what is your EXACT budget you are working with? If its a price point, you may already have your answer. If it is not, there are a lot of options available to you.


----------



## FloridaGraphics (May 31, 2007)

ferisoft said:


> Fast T-Jet Package Prices - this pro package at 17k $ and maybe the KIOSK - The DTG Kiosk Inkjet Printer (i have now requested prices and specs on email because adobe reader crashed AGAIN) If someone has used any of the 2 or in the best case both of them can you tell me the differences the costs for ink and so on please.


They are both built upon the same engine, MASTERMIND. The only difference that is apparent, is the support. Don (SWF East, DTG Kiosk you are referring to) appears to be much more cogniscant (sp?) to his user base and support needs.

This is only a personal observation. However, it is factually built upon the mastermind infrastructure just like the TJet. Are there subtle differences? You would need to ask Don, but it is a MasterMind printer like the TJet.

Many people appear to be awaiting the DTG HM1, myself as well.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

ferisoft said:


> Flexi jet and tjet3 seem identical but flexi is only offered for US clients and i am not


These 2 printers are nothing alike, just for your info.

The Tjet3 is a new printer and it's based on the R1800 which is a 13" printer retailing for $550. The Flexijet is based on a 4800, 17" printer that retails for around $2000. Not only that, but the Flexijet moves over the substrate or shirt in this case, whereas the shirt board moves into the Tjet3.

The Flexijet has been on the market for over a year whereas the Tjet3 has been on the market only a few months.

Just thought you might like to know that.....


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

That was true with the T-jet2 and the Kiosk being the same machine by Mastermind... but the T-jet3 is not the same machine nor is it anything like the DTG Kiosk.



FloridaGraphics said:


> They are both built upon the same engine, MASTERMIND. The only difference that is apparent, is the support. Don (SWF East, DTG Kiosk you are referring to) appears to be much more cogniscant (sp?) to his user base and support needs.
> 
> This is only a personal observation. However, it is factually built upon the mastermind infrastructure just like the TJet. Are there subtle differences? You would need to ask Don, but it is a MasterMind printer like the TJet.
> 
> Many people appear to be awaiting the DTG HM1, myself as well.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I might be wrong, but I heard as well that the newest incarnations of T-Jet products were not made by Mastermind anymore... If anyone has anything to add, I would be interested in hearing it.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm here to tell you the TJet 3 is manufactured by US Screen. They have a location directly across from their offices. All manufacturing is done out of that location. At least for the TJet 3.....

Mastermind no longer builds products for US Screen. They manufacture for SWF....


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Jerid - that is the same thing I heard recently. Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This forum is not the place to air out your previous personal issues. Please do not continue this debate on this forum. Any questions, please contact me off board via PM or email.


----------



## robtech (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the opinions, great help in understanding this a bit more


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

this thread was from 2007. I'd say that the game has changed drastically since then.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Jerid, check it out! Back in 2007, we used to agree on stuff! Lol


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Hahaha, I'd have to re-read the thread but I'm sure we still agree on stuff!


----------



## thisised (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello, I am also interested to get into the DTG business, part of it is to promote my own line of design and the other part is for offering a service to others. From my experience with DTG my shirts were printed by a Kornit but they are too expensive and don't have a lot of options for a small printer for starters except for Breeze I'm not so sure if I want to gamble on buying a really big machine, I know their printers have pre-treat in it which is cool but I'll consider that detail for later.

The brands I've search for were DTG digital, Kornit and Brother, and Epson (only seen bad reviews for Anajet). So far DTG Digital has brought me enough info it is really convincing me. the downside of all is that I can't find dealers or distributors in CA (nearby Los Angeles or San Diego) or maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but it'll be a big plus for me. 

Since is my first time getting into this business my best bet is to start small, and im not sure if I should go for one that is fairly big for big production but I'm not sure if I'm rushing it. I've seen printers that aren't big but can print two at the same time and I really like that, but also one which platen can adapt to bigger shirt size, too. 

I know I also have to invest on a pre-treating machine and a heating machine for the after and before printing

This is all the info I have, I hope I'm not asking too much but I prefer to read from real people and their experience in what they got and how efficient their printer is

Thank you for your time!


----------

